# Old spice swagger?



## timbudtwo (May 12, 2010)

I have heard of people taking allspice FO and mixing it with Sandalwood FO and getting a spot on reproduction of the original old spice fragrance. However, I am very infatuated with the swagger scent they have. For people who have a more astute nose and can pick things out (or mentally know what mixes make what,) do you know of how to mix this? It's such a new scent I know there aren't any companies making copies yet.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2010)

Wish I could help! thanks for the info about the old spice recipe, that was news to me


----------



## rubyslippers (May 26, 2010)

According to fragranceoilfinder.com the Old Spice scent is available from Oregon Trails.  They also listed another supplier but can't remember which one.


----------



## sajupillo19 (May 27, 2010)

May be you can get the idea from some experienced person working in the field soap making.

_spammy link deleted - the mod team_


----------

